# 99.7 The Blitz Bass tournament



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

This Saturday marks the 3rd annual 99.7 The Blitz Bass tournament at Alum creek. Registration will begin at 5:00am at the New Galena ramp. See everyone there.

For complete details please visit the opens page of the www.teambassxtreme.com website.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Wanted to send out a big thank you to everyone that came out and made this event a big success!!! 

Here are the pics of the leader boards.


----------

